# Making a new corpse for BUG PROP!



## DogRedScottie (Aug 22, 2016)

Billy bob teeth added.


----------



## DogRedScottie (Aug 22, 2016)

Black spray paint with Petroleum Jelly on the teeth and eyeballs to keep the paint off.


----------



## DogRedScottie (Aug 22, 2016)

Some latex caulking and extra paint to TOP her off!


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## DogRedScottie (Aug 22, 2016)

This is just an UPGRADE from last year because the BUG CORPSE was so well received!


LAST YEARS


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

I love this! Fantastic Job!!!!

Where did you get the eyeball? It really sets it off and the idea for using Billy Bob teeth is awesome!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Excellent!!!


----------



## DogRedScottie (Aug 22, 2016)

serpensphile said:


> I love this! Fantastic Job!!!!
> 
> Where did you get the eyeball? It really sets it off and the idea for using Billy Bob teeth is awesome!


I get my eyeballs at dollar store 10/bag and cut them to fit..... the "Billy Bob" teeth I got on ebay!


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

AWESOME!!!! I actually picked some eyeballs up from the dollar store yesterday hoping they'd work! Thanks!!!!


----------



## DogRedScottie (Aug 22, 2016)

I am going to make the corpse JUICY! 

So I did a TEST skull to see if I got the Silicon, Charcoal starter and wood stain right!

Here is my test!


----------

